# Baron Palace



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Heliopolis' Baron Palace to be put back on Egypt's tourism map

Heliopolis' Baron Palace to be put back on Egypt's tourism map - Islamic - Heritage - Ahram Online


----------

